# Audi Interior



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks when cleaning the interior of a modern Audi? The dash (plastic bit that goes over the pod to the windscreen) has a slightly rough finish and when I clean it I end up getting bits of cloth stuck to it! 

Have tried different cloths, but no luck, I end up taking the vacum to it but that takes away the shine!

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

APC and a Mf?

works for me


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

As Clark says just use a plush microfibre buffing cloth and a bit of cleaner. I use the Sonus ****pit detailer.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yep a mirco fiber and personally i use 1z ****pit shine ... ( i think its a similar finish to the 32)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guy any recommendations on an MF for interior?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Just use any plush one such as the Sonus Buffing, Ulra Plush Buffing, Poorboys DMT etc. One Sarah's Audi, I've always found the longer fibres help with the texture.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

I like the reverse for my Audi short fibres, my interior gets a Cobra green MF all purpose towel used with Einszett ****pit premium, always kept the plush ones for the paintwork.

My be i should try a plush see what its like, but never had any troubles with a green cobra towel.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys look like more expense! This detailing is quite pricey for a newbie! LOL.


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Does anyone have any tips or tricks when cleaning the interior of a modern Audi? The dash (plastic bit that goes over the pod to the windscreen) has a slightly rough finish and when I clean it I end up getting bits of cloth stuck to it!
> 
> Have tried different cloths, but no luck, I end up taking the vacum to it but that takes away the shine!
> 
> ...


a cheap washing up sponge also does the trick:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

PLANET said:


> a cheap washing up sponge also does the trick:thumb:


Really? What would use use with it just the normal cleaner?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stan said:


> I like the reverse for my Audi short fibres, my interior gets a Cobra green MF all purpose towel used with Einszett ****pit premium, always kept the plush ones for the paintwork.
> 
> My be i should try a plush see what its like, but never had any troubles with a green cobra towel.


its actually a green cobra towel i use on the interior of my LCR


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Clark said:


> its actually a green cobra towel i use on the interior of my LCR


I imagine the interior is very similar, infact I think the interior dash moulds for a Leon were what Audi used for the MK1 A3. Audi gave them to Seat - they certainly look very similar inside!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yup, the LCR is just an all black A3 interior


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

APC with a microfiber for me then 303 Aerospace protectant.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> then 303 Aerospace protectant.


Sorry for being dumb but what is that?


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Neil what do you use to apply the 303?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

303

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb30protect.html

I just use an MF or an applicator pad to apply it


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Clark, I am thinking of starting to do the interiors of my cars but I cant decide how best to apply products. I dont want to get spray stuff of the headliners etc.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

personally speaking i prefer the poorboys natural look dressing for all my interior plastics etc, it leaves a nice matt finish and the car smells bloody nice afterwards too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What producst actually make the interior look the best?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

the poorboys in my opinion darkens the plastics ever so slightly, on my leon interior it leaves it looking classy as oposed to "shiney" or "greasy".

the 303 will do the same thing pretty much, but doesnt smell as nice


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Clark said:


> the poorboys in my opinion darkens the plastics ever so slightly, on my leon interior it leaves it looking classy as oposed to "shiney" or "greasy".
> 
> the 303 will do the same thing pretty much, but doesnt smell as nice


Is the smell overpowering, as I quite like the smell of the leather when I get in the car.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

nope, not at all, its a very subtle smell, not overpowering at all, certainly not one that will over power the smell of leather


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I personally love the look and smell of the CG's silk shine sprayable dressing, the finish is not shiny, just nice.

I'd describe the smell as fresh and clean.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll have to look into this further once my current cleaner runs out.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

On my A3 i went from Poorboys NL to the Z1, which now leaves the mattest finish, which i think suits Audi's, it is very matt & i must say i didnt like it at first, now think its great & will stick with this product,easy to use as well but not the best of smells, not that you smell it once you have applied it. 
If you like it matt use the Einszett ****pit premium.
If you want to do your leather as well try the Poorboys natural look.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got loads of Poorboys Natural Look and 303 Aerospace protectant.

With the 303 I just spray on and buff off with a clean microfiber.

The Poorboys Natural Look smells lovely, like parmaviolet sweets (if anybody remembers them) and it does deepen the looks of the plastic a little over 303 as Clark said.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Always get good results with PB Natural Look - just wish the smell would last a bit longer 

Deffo agree that it leaves a slightly darker, but matt finish which is really nice.

How do people apply it - I load up a mf and then wipe...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Rinko said:


> Always get good results with PB Natural Look - just wish the smell would last a bit longer
> 
> Deffo agree that it leaves a slightly darker, but matt finish which is really nice.
> 
> How do people apply it - I load up a mf and then wipe...


Yep me too, an interior MF and wipe and buff.


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

CG Natural Shine Dressing applied on a PB work towel for the interior of my Leon. Brilliant stuff and smell like cherries.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Another vote for the PB although the wife doesn’t like the smell so I’m still using up some AG stuff I’ve had for ages on hers (will have to try something else once this runs out)

Apply both of these using some Tesco MF applicator pads (picked up a few of the round white ones cheap a while ago and find them really good for this). Just spray the product onto the pad and wipe over the interior surface.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks, well I guess I will use one of my MFs to apply. Which product would be good to use on my interior? I don't mind a shine, but I hate it when it is greasy and your finger prints are left everywhere. 

I am thinking either PB Natural Look Dressing or CG SmartDressing. Do either of these smell bad or strong?


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks, well I guess I will use one of my MFs to apply. Which product would be good to use on my interior? I don't mind a shine, but I hate it when it is greasy and your finger prints are left everywhere.
> 
> I am thinking either PB Natural Look Dressing or CG SmartDressing. Do either of these smell bad or strong?


PB Natural - you won't regret it ... just remember - even though it smells good enough to eat .... don't, no matter how strong the temptation may be!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

How do you guys apply it, with a pad then buff with an MF? Or just with an MF - would the technique make a difference to the finish?

Thinking I may get some PB Natural...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I still really like the finish that Megs Quik Interior gives.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wipe over the dash with a damp waffle weave MF that picks up all the dust nicely - if you do that after each wash it rarely needs anything else. If there are any greasy marks they come off easily with a bit of APC cut 1:10 spritzed onto a MF work cloth. If it needs any dressing I use Jeff's Werkstat Satin Prot - this leaves a nice OE finish:
link


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well after trying not to eat/drink the PB Natural Dressing, I am still finding that the MF is leaving particles behind when I buff. It is actual particles of MF and they appear to be getting stuck on the dash. I have tried so many different cloths, rubbing lightly, rubbing hard but no matter what particles get left behind! Funnliy enought it doesnt happen on the doors of centre console, just the dash.

Is it me or do other Audi (or even VAG) drivers find this?


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe worth trying an applicator sponge instead ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Rinko said:


> Maybe worth trying an applicator sponge instead ?


Thanks, yeah good thought. Do you mean like these?


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks, yeah good thought. Do you mean like these?


Probably not a terry version as they will probably malt in the same way as your MF's do. I'd be more inclinded to go for something like the Megs Foam Applicator Pads.

(also you can usually pick them up from Halfrauds for about £1 more than you get them online).


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, think I have some Megs pads, but could do with more anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Right went to get the Megs pads at lunch, but I forgot there are 2 types! Which would be better for my interior? The foam style applicator or the even coat applicator (fabric tye)? I am wondering whether the foam type may be like the MF and bits will catch and flake off?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

None of the MF's I've got leave anything behind. The only type of cloth I found to leave bits behind was from a yellow duster, which I used before I discovered DW! It may be worth running the MF's through the wash, (as is recommended with most drying towels) to remove any loose material from the cloth itself. Hope this helps.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

mls678 said:


> None of the MF's I've got leave anything behind. The only type of cloth I found to leave bits behind was from a yellow duster, which I used before I discovered DW! It may be worth running the MF's through the wash, (as is recommended with most drying towels) to remove any loose material from the cloth itself. Hope this helps.


Thanks good point and will do.

Any thoughs on the type of pad though?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't really use any pads on my interior, prefering to use a MF for most jobs. I'd go for the even coat applicator though, haven't used one myself, but it looks similar to the Sonus Blue MF applicator pads of which I have many, and they're pretty good imo


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, will have to keep experimenting!


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

At the moment I have no interior dressing so I currently just wipe down with a damp MF then use another MF to apply the CG DW Wet Shine Synthetic QD. I absolutely love the smell, and it leaves a matt finish too :thumb: Anyone else tried this on their interior?

On the pads issue... just gets the megs gold class foam apps. You will have no problems there  Just experiment though... best way! You may find that as suggested earlier in the thread, a kitchen sponge works just as well. Just give it a go :wave:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks - I will experiment and report back.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

burns863 said:


> On the pads issue... just gets the megs gold class foam apps. You will have no problems there  Just experiment though... best way! You may find that as suggested earlier in the thread, a kitchen sponge works just as well. Just give it a go :wave:


Yup - I linked them from my post on the previous page Andy (linked in the post for your reference). :thumb:



Rinko said:


> Probably not a terry version as they will probably malt in the same way as your MF's do. I'd be more inclinded to go for something like the Megs Foam Applicator Pads.
> 
> (also you can usually pick them up from Halfrauds for about £1 more than you get them online).


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks - got some today so will probably try it over the weeked!


----------

